# 1DX vs D4



## Canon94 (Jul 22, 2012)

just found this review:

http://xerodigital.ca/canon-1dx-nikon-d4/


----------



## TotoEC (Jul 22, 2012)

Wow . . .


----------



## mjbehnke (Jul 22, 2012)

Great Review. I like the real world Head to Head stuff, it is more realistic than a bunch of numbers (DxO) that don't mean anything. 

Thanks for posting the link.


----------



## Bombsight (Jul 22, 2012)

What did it say? 
... cant read it: 
Forbidden

You don't have permission to access /index.php on this server.

Additionally, a 403 Forbidden error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.

Apache Server at xerodigital.ca Port 80


----------



## R1-7D (Jul 22, 2012)

Can't view it either.


----------



## rol11 (Jul 22, 2012)

that should help http://xerodigital.ca/blog/


----------



## rol11 (Jul 22, 2012)

That's not work either....interesting. Anyway - write that link on google and you'll be there


----------



## Wrathwilde (Jul 22, 2012)

rol11 said:


> that should help http://xerodigital.ca/blog/



This Link worked for me.


----------



## DHaass (Jul 22, 2012)

Neither of these links worked.


----------



## JEAraman (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm still surprised they picked the D4 as the better high ISO ... :S


----------



## JR (Jul 23, 2012)

JEAraman said:


> I'm still surprised they picked the D4 as the better high ISO ... :S



Having used both, my humble opinion would be the the D4 might a touch cleaner (1/3 of a stop or 1/2 stop at most) all the way to ISO 6400. Then from ISO 6400 onward, it seems the 1DX is better. For the first time I shot some ISO 16,000 this week-end with the 1DX and they were actually very usable!!!


----------



## JEAraman (Jul 23, 2012)

JR said:


> JEAraman said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still surprised they picked the D4 as the better high ISO ... :S
> ...



I haven't had the chance to try the D4..yet. but I'm starting to believe that this is the case.


----------



## drjlo (Jul 24, 2012)

A little disappointed to see how much cleaner D4 looks when pushed 3 stops over 1Dx. On the other hand, it's shocking to see 1Dx AF is "3 times faster" than D4, especially considering they were using 85L, which is not a AF speed demon by any stretch. That higher battery voltage must really push the AF well..


----------



## nightbreath (Jul 25, 2012)

drjlo said:


> A little disappointed to see how much cleaner D4 looks when pushed 3 stops over 1Dx. On the other hand, it's shocking to see 1Dx AF is "3 times faster" than D4, especially considering they were using 85L, which is not a AF speed demon by any stretch. That higher battery voltage must really push the AF well..


They were using 70-200 2.8 for this test


----------

